

Looking for partner in NYC area - jfalk

Not sure if this is kosher or not, but I figured I'd throw it out there.<p>I am looking for one or two other people in the NYC area that are interested in partnering up to create a startup.  I already have an idea (and a very rough, but working demo), but I am open to changing it.  Also, I am interested in people who might want to take part in this summer's YC session.<p>Again, sorry if posting requests like this isn't acceptable, but I'd rather not go at this alone.  If you have any interest in discussing things further, please email me at jason.m.falk@gmail.com.  Thanks.
======
andreyf
> Not sure if this is kosher or not...

I think this kind of thing should be encouraged a lot more. Some kind of
geography - matching would help foster a more mature community.
hackrtrackr.com tried it, but I think it would work better if it were built
into the system. Maybe a link on top called "local" that would somehow connect
me to people around my major city (which I specify in the settings)?

^ more details in posts like this are a good idea, also. I think secrecy in
startups seems to be overrated, but from the way YC tends to do business, they
seem to disagree. I guess they reason it's better to err on the side of
secrecy, and I'm probably irrationally biased because of the political
associations of the word, but in _this_ case, it seems like a good idea to
talk freely.

~~~
jfalk
Yea, I agree on the feature you just mentioned. I think it would be really
helpful. I mean, there is a jobs tab, but that's only for previous YC
companies.

Anyways, it wasn't so much that I was trying to be secretive, but like I said,
I am willing to change the idea and didn't want to scare anyone off by
mentioning anything in particular and I think that seems to have worked out
nicely cause I have been talking to someone for a little and we are changing
around the idea already, to something we both think is better. So that was
where I was coming from.

------
ardit33
This post needs some more detail.

All you said, I have an idea, want to do something, and have some kind of
demo?

What kind of demo, what kind of idea (not to be specific, but generic enough
so people know if it is something it might interest to them, or it is just
some outlandish waste of time).

You could replace your sentence with: It would be cool to commute faster to
work, I'd like to build a flying car, I have a paper drawn prototype of it.

------
edw519
Although yc is not a "matchmaker" service, I can't imagine anyone would have a
problem with your post to advance your startup. I certainly don't.

Perhaps you can meet this person:

[http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&lr=&a...](http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&lr=&as_qdr=all&q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+NSX2&btnG=Search)

He's also from NYC and seems to have a lot to say lately. Don't know if you 2
would ever see eye to eye on anything, but you'd both probably learn SOMETHING
from meeting.

------
dmm
What kind of music do you like?

~~~
jfalk
Mostly indie rock. :)

